# 2014 Teryx4 800 snorkel w/blower



## Onethej

Pre game snorkeling @ your neighborhood lowes
































Cvt intake










Engine intake


















Cvt exhaust
This is where a blower will be installed to remover hot air from cvt. Will update when complete. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Wfolsom

Sub


----------



## Wfolsom




----------



## duckincrazy92

Looks good.


----------



## Roughneck

What all is need to snorkel the 2014 teryx in ur pic @ Onethej ..like how much pvc and how many 45s and 90s and rubber couplings? Can text me at 31884018one3


----------

